# Wyndham Sales Presentation



## richlisha (Feb 21, 2015)

I recently had a horrible experience with the Welcome Center at the Nashville Wyndham.  I attended a meeting that consisted of a 45 minute power point presentation followed by a one on one with a Wyndham sales person.

Long story short the Wyndham sales person lied to me on multiple occasions during the meeting.  He lied to me about why I was filling out a credit authorization form.   He stated “it was to verify I was a Wyndham owner”.  I should have known better.   He kept me at the table by lying to me about getting paperwork on some of the Wyndham programs.  He never provided me with the requested paperwork.  He presented me with deeds to purchase more points.  Something I never requested.   Something he never said he was preparing. 

Wyndham used to have owners meeting that consisted of updating you on how to use your points and answer your questions.  Now it is all about selling, selling and selling regardless the cost.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 21, 2015)

That's a sales weasel's job. It's all about the money they make on commissions, not vacation ownership.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2015)

Sales is the name of the Wyndham game ... is Amway about the soap & cleaning products?


----------



## ioiosotwig (Feb 21, 2015)

richlisha said:


> I recently had a horrible experience with the Welcome Center at the Nashville Wyndham.  I attended a meeting that consisted of a 45 minute power point presentation followed by a one on one with a Wyndham sales person.
> 
> Long story short the Wyndham sales person lied to me on multiple occasions during the meeting.  He lied to me about why I was filling out a credit authorization form.   He stated “it was to verify I was a Wyndham owner”.  I should have known better.   He kept me at the table by lying to me about getting paperwork on some of the Wyndham programs.  He never provided me with the requested paperwork.  He presented me with deeds to purchase more points.  Something I never requested.   Something he never said he was preparing.
> 
> Wyndham used to have owners meeting that consisted of updating you on how to use your points and answer your questions.  Now it is all about selling, selling and selling regardless the cost.



I go to our room, and immediately unplug all of the phones, and I never answer the door the following morning. It's like hiding from terrorists, but you have to do what you have to do!

This is the place for owner updates! The Truth shall set you free! (grin)


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 21, 2015)

richlisha said:


> Wyndham used to have owners meeting that consisted of updating you on how to use your points and answer your questions.  Now it is all about selling, selling and selling regardless the cost.



I can't remember anyone ever saying that owners meeting from Wyndham ever consisted of a true update and not a hard to very hard sell.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Wyndham Nashville*

We had a pleasant experience there last summer.  The lady came to our unit and asked a few questions.  We explained that we only buy resale and wasnt interested in a sales presentation.  She noted that our records indicated that we  had only resale properties.  Thanked us for our time and gave us a Wyndham Nashville Grill Tool Set.  We always avoid presentations.  There isnt enough money or incentive for us to give up 90 minutes or more for a sales presentation.


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 21, 2015)

We had a decent one in Atlantic City over Thanksgiving.  We attended the group presentation.  It was very slick, but interesting.  When we broke out we clearly told the young Lady we did not need any points.  Had a pleasant chat for about 15 minutes, then taken to gifting and out.  elapsed time about 1 hour.  Reward $100 amex gift card, that my daughters took to the outlets.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi richlisha:

Welcome to TUG.

Unfortunately, that is the reality. Any time they (any timeshare company) "pay you to attend" a presentation, it will be high pressure sales. There is no such thing as an "owner update" in the timeshare world. If they told you it was high-pressure sales, you would not go. So they give it a euphemistic name that makes it sound as if it would be helpful to an Owner.  

The people who sign you up get paid just to get you to attend. They will flat-out lie to you. You are now armed with this knowledge. Don't ever fall for it again. Your best defense is to say "no" upfront. Or avoid the "parking pass desk". It is a ruse to sign you up for a presentation. Just don't go.

As soon as you get to your room, unplug the phones. Do not give them your cell phone.

Also, there is no such thing as a "Welcome Center" at any timeshare. It is Sales Central.


----------



## linpat (Feb 21, 2015)

First thing I do is immediately unplug the phones and Wyndham does not have my cell number so we can enjoy the time without their insistence on "updating". I did the presentations a couple of times, then decided that the 45 minutes that turned into 2 hours or more wasn't worth it. My vacation = the resorts busy signal.


----------



## zabo (Feb 23, 2015)

Wife and I love driving the individuals that try to get us to do an “owner update” crazy.

I was at Bonnet Creek last weekend and I had to get my parking pass.  Talked with the lady and she tried all the tactics to get my wife and I to attend.  I told her I was at an Owner Update at Ocean Boulevard last August and was not interested at this time.  She told us that this Owner Update will only be presented at Bonnet Creek *this year*.  I told that’s fine, we will be back the week of Thanksgiving and have time to attend it then.  Then she proceeds to tell us that the promotion might be over by then?  My wife mentions to her, you just said the Owner Update is exclusive to Bonnet Creek *this year*.  

She gave us a dirty look:annoyed: and scratched out our name on the list as she handed us our parking pass.  Never got bothered from them during our stay.

Surprised about your situation in Nashville.  Been there twice and never had any issues.

Mike


----------



## TimMikel (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been to 2 different updates at Nashville - both sales presentations, but one was informative and less pressure.  The other was awful.  I won't do that there again.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2015)

One must have a purpose in attending an Owner's Update - $100 gift card and a few cookies is not a purpose. Read and know the system ...


----------



## northovr (Feb 25, 2015)

I thought that was the only purpose 100 dollars gift card and cookies!

Daniel


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 4, 2015)

While reading the Exhibit 3 Yvonne Klebba and Kenneth Klebba vs Wyndham vacation Resorts at https://www.dropbox.com/s/03g6y6l3gx...laint.pdf?dl=0, I saw anecdotal accounts of Wyndham sales behavior.

It occurred to me to bring a voice recorder to a sales presentation to record exactly what the sales person says and claims, and to make it clear that I am recording the presentation for use in the legal case against Wyndham. 

Has anyone ever done this? Do you think that this simple act would end the sales presentation quickly?

In a separate note, I just received my new TUG t-shirt. I expect to wear it when I register, and if I end up at a sales presentation.

Jim


----------



## WAzzuTS (Mar 10, 2015)

*Reunion Update*

We attended an "Update" at Reunion today. Beyond the initial presentation, our sales guy was a slow conversationalist and extremely boring. Made the ending of the discussion that much easier.  It wasn't pressure-filled and we walked out with our $100 Amex card.


----------



## mlarkin (Sep 16, 2015)

richlisha said:


> I recently had a horrible experience with the Welcome Center at the Nashville Wyndham.  I attended a meeting that consisted of a 45 minute power point presentation followed by a one on one with a Wyndham sales person.
> 
> Long story short the Wyndham sales person lied to me on multiple occasions during the meeting.  He lied to me about why I was filling out a credit authorization form.   He stated “it was to verify I was a Wyndham owner”.  I should have known better.   He kept me at the table by lying to me about getting paperwork on some of the Wyndham programs.  He never provided me with the requested paperwork.  He presented me with deeds to purchase more points.  Something I never requested.   Something he never said he was preparing.
> 
> Wyndham used to have owners meeting that consisted of updating you on how to use your points and answer your questions.  Now it is all about selling, selling and selling regardless the cost.



You were expecting something different?


----------

